# 7kg goal



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

So i won this carbon frameset at interbike from the fine folks at Sigma computers, and i'm planing on building it up as close to UCI limit as i can, without going insane. From what i can tell the frame was made by whoever makes the nicest MASI frames, the front triangle gives that away.

Already got some Fulcrum cranks and a Cane Creek headset on it.

Weights so far are.

Frame 998g
Fork 375g uncut
Cranks circa 630g

Im thinking a 2010 force kit, specialized 175g bars, syntace F99stem,Toupe saddle, and no idea from there.

Suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't think going sub 7kg on what you have to work with should be too hard. I don't know the weight of the Force bits off the top of my head but I think depending on what you are able to do for wheels and by paying attention to weight, but without blowing the bank, on things like tires, tubes, skewers, seatpost, cages and so on you should come out pretty good.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

Cool.

I believe a 2010 force group, subing Fulcrum cranks,ZeroG,feather, or similar brakes , and a Red cassette should put the complete group somewhere a bit over 1850g

Which is about 200g LIGHTER then Shi*mano 7900 and $1000 CHEAPER.

LOL, i'm kinda Biased, living in Chicago, i keep the dollars in the town i live in, NOT japan.:thumbsup:


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Speedplay pedals, velocity veloplugs (instead of rim tape), Thomson seatpost. You won't even need fancy wheels to get 7 kg.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

kbiker3111 said:


> Speedplay pedals, velocity veloplugs (instead of rim tape), Thomson seatpost. You won't even need fancy wheels to get 7 kg.


Whats the opinion on Crank brothers pedals, i use them for cross,and i have 4 pairs of shoes already setup with those cleats. 
I'd kinda like to keep everything compatable.

For wheels im probally either going to lace up some tubular rims i've had laying around, or get some american classics.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> Whats the opinion on Crank brothers pedals, i use them for cross,and i have 4 pairs of shoes already setup with those cleats.
> I'd kinda like to keep everything compatable.
> 
> For wheels im probally either going to lace up some tubular rims i've had laying around, or get some american classics.


IMO, they're not as stable or secure as road pedals. Pedals are a personal thing, if you like them don't let me desuade you and don't let any excess weight bother you.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kbiker3111 said:


> IMO, they're not as stable or secure as road pedals. Pedals are a personal thing, if you like them don't let me desuade you and don't let any excess weight bother you.


I'd agree with this. I suppose it's no big deal if you're not a big deal, but strong, stable and tight would maximize pedal stroke efficiency.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

You should have no problem attaining 7kg at a reasonable cost. I turned my 2009 CAAD 9/7 into a 17 pound, 7kg bike spending just under $1300 USD:


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

spade2you said:


> I'd agree with this. I suppose it's no big deal if you're not a big deal, but strong, stable and tight would maximize pedal stroke efficiency.


See, ive used shimano road pedals before, and pulled out during a sprint trying to catch a UPS truck going 25ish MPH, OTB to helmet. 

Ive used Crank Bros for many seasons racing MTB and have good experience.
Maybe ill borrow a pair of Speedplay Zeros from my co-worker to try out and see what i think.




Zachariah said:


> You should have no problem attaining 7kg at a reasonable cost. I turned my 2009 CAAD 9/7 into a 17 pound, 7kg bike spending just under $1300 USD:


Maybe ill shoot for 6k? i guess ill just built it and see, and go from there.

6.8K is UCI limit right?


----------



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

"6.8K is UCI limit right?"

yep, but unless you race pro, why stop there?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Zachariah said:


> You should have no problem attaining 7kg at a reasonable cost. I turned my 2009 CAAD 9/7 into a 17 pound, 7kg bike spending just under $1300 USD:
> 
> I agree with you that getting a bike under 17lbs without shelling out a lot of cash is not a hard task.
> But the op will have to spend some $$$ in order for him or her to get to 7kg (15.43 pounds).


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

OK, your base kit is good (2010 force). According to my tastes the finishing touches would be:

Make sure you get a BB with your fulcrums......they don't necessarily get supplied (695g inclusive of BB)
Look keo 2max pedals
3T bars/stem in the Team level (has red colour to match frame) (about 200g for the bars, so fairly light, 120g for stem approx
SLR Fibra or Kit Carbone saddle
Fizik microtex tape
(last 2 items can be white, they both clean up easily)

Wheels are the hardest bit, as the superlight one are Tubs....not great for long rides on crappy roads. Could go for some 404 clinchers for an OTT look!


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

AlexRandall said:


> Could go for some 404 clinchers for an OTT look!


Why? They're the anti-WW wheel. For less money you could get kinlin 20s, CXray spokes and swanky hubs that weigh almost a pound less.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

AlexRandall said:


> Wheels are the hardest bit, as the superlight one are Tubs....not great for long rides on crappy roads. Could go for some 404 clinchers for an OTT look!


I thought Tubulars were good for rough roads since they ride smoother?

I have a set of 350g tubular rims laying around for years i could lace up. should i use these for a race day cx wheelset instead of a back road century wheel?


----------



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

Here are a couple of cheap tricks I have used in the past. Nylon screws for unused water bottle mounts, Stranded packing tape for rim strips, The tube from Profile aerobar packaging cut to size for head set spacers (lighter than carbon).


----------

